# shifa college migration policy



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

is it possible to migrate in shifa college?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Which college do you study in? Then I can tell you


----------



## RabiaAsif (Jul 11, 2011)

How about Migration from abroad to Shifa University? =/


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

shaman.adil said:


> Which college do you study in? Then I can tell you


Frontier Medical College


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You can transfer but you have to ask the administration about their requirement.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

shaman.adil said:


> You can transfer but you have to ask the administration about their requirement.


administration of which college?


----------



## Saqib khan (May 17, 2021)

I am a dpt first semester student of ripha international University.how can I be a part of shifa medical college dpt department


----------



## Subgan (Jun 10, 2021)

I am second year mbbs student in rihs medical college I want to migrate to Shifa college of medicine kindly guide me


----------

